# What is it? Is this some kind of slug?



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 29 gal with Black skirt tetra and a few of their fry (separated by divider) in it. I feed them Tetra flakes, dried shrimp and the fry get cultured infusoria and Hikari first bites. I have been doing partial water changes daily. I have been hesitant to gravel vac because of the fry, but noticed a slight ammonia spike some planaria and a population increase in the hitchhiker pond snails, so started to vac again. Before I dump the siphoned water I always take a good look to make sure no fry got sucked up. Today I did find one and kept a better eye out. Be cause of this I noticed at the bottom of the bucket there were a few tiny slug like creatures moving around. I scooped one into a small clear container. It slides around fairly quickly along the bottom and sides of the container and at first I thought it was just snail excrement. It's smaller than my fry and when it is disturbed it curls up in a u shape and floats until the water settles again. I thought maybe it was a snail baby without a shell, but I read that they are born with shells and do not leave them, so what the heck is this thing? Is it something I should be concerned about? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

From the way you describe it maybe it's daphnia?? How about google some images of daphnia and see if that's what they are??


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a planaria. You already said you had some too.......


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

pictures would help.


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't know they looked like that, too. I have tiny white worms on the tank glass that are very skinny which I thought was the planaria. Is it 2 different types or maybe one is a more mature form? I can't seen to get any good pictures. I'll I'll get my husband to try later.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Skinny white "worms" that move in a S-like pattern are nematodes a type of detritvor. Planaria are much larger and move "slug-like" they can shorten and lengthen their body, but can not move in a undulating S-like motion. Large planaria often have a arrow like head and visible eye spots.


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

The white ones are almost as thin as hair and sort of glide around on the glass. They do stretch or get really short but never move in an S pattern. Even when they are floating from being knocked off the glass they seem to just stay straight, only bending a small portion towards one end.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

probably little planaria 

this is an adult planaria


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

This looks kind of like the thick slug like one I found today. Hopefully the little stringy guys are just the young version like you said. In that case I shouldn't worry? Just keep doing the water changes and siphons and I will eventually get rid of them?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

yup. most fish will also snack on them.


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool, thank you very much. This is all still new to me, it's good to have this community of fish lovers to help!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It's actually a flatworm. Totally harmless, but it's a flatworm.


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. As long as they are harmless I won't be worried. I'll just keep up the daily cleaning and siphoning. I know the fry I have need the clean water anyway, lol. I'm so glad I found this place, everyone is so helpful and quick to answer when I have a question. It makes this new hobby (more like obsession, if you ask my husband) a lot more fun and easy to get into. 

I appreciate everyone's help!! <3


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

redchigh said:


> It's actually a flatworm. Totally harmless, but it's a flatworm.


Planaria are a type of flatworm;-). Flatworms as a entire group can be parasitic or non parasitic. Planaria as a type of flatworm are generally non parasitic.


----------



## Blue Aquarius (Nov 19, 2010)

*Hydra?*

Not only do I have the 2 creatures we've been talking about in my tank, but randomly I found one teeny tiny little creature tonight on the glass. I looked it up online and I think it's a Hydra. My husband and I both tried to get a picture, but it was so small and our camera just wouldn't take it. Sort of greenish in color with one end of a flower vase shaped body stuck to the glass and the other end had little tentacles that waved around in the water. As I watched, it must have caught something, because it pulled the tentacles into its body and scrunched up for a few seconds then went back to swaying in the current. Should I be concerned? :|


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

hydra I have seen before in shop tanks and while not a direct risk to adult fish, they can harm/kill small fry(like egglayers). I would suggest removing the hydra. Hydra are very similar to jellyfish and IMO kinda boring I remember playing with them in a lab. Seen some pretty heavily invested tanks at shops.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually posted a request on a local forum to get a few hydras, love how they look! And love to shoot them with my macro lense. They look so ... jurasic park :lol: , only smaller and... well not man eating.
I do have them now in my shrimp tank but i cant say i ever seen a hydra endanger a shrimp fry, think they are way to small to do damage. And if you have them it will be a hard job removing them all for good.


----------

